# Severe Tsunami Warning Issued for West Coast America



## Scarlet (Jan 23, 2018)

Update:
It seems the tsunami watch has been canceled, but it's still advisable to stay aware of your surroundings just in case.

Following a magnitude 8.1 earthquake off the southeast coast of Alaska, a severe tsunami warning has been issued for the entire US west coast, as well as parts of Alaska and Canada. With the US Tsunami Warning site - tsunami.gov under heavy load, please be cautious and remain vigilant should you be in the affected areas. While this isn't gaming news, we understand a large part of our userbase lives in the US, and a threat of this scale should not be taken lightly. Stay safe.

 Source
 US Tsunami Warning Center


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh god, brings me back to 2011 japan.


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope ot ends with nothing, good luck for the possible affected!!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 23, 2018)

> ”Only four earthquakes with a greater magnitude have ever been recorded in the US, all of which were in Alaska and caused a tsunami.”


Take this serious, guys. Be safe.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> View attachment 111859​



Warning. Giant beak ahead.


----------



## th3joker (Jan 23, 2018)

when would the waves hit PST?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope it turns out to be nothing in the end.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm sure I'll be in the clear as I live in Sacramento, but it is quite close.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm about 300 miles inland from the coast, but the Willamette and Columbia rivers here will flood us like a motherfucker.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 23, 2018)

From what I understand, most the tsunami went out to sea, but there's not much information yet.  Hope my information is correct.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh jeez that sucks. Bless everyone in the West Coast much support from East Coast.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 23, 2018)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 23, 2018)

Glad I live 6000ft above sea level


----------



## leon315 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bottle water CHECK
can/jar foods CHECK
Electric torch CHECK 
Waterproof coat CHECK 
Life saviour Boat check CHECK

Anything else left ?? Have you guys checked?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2018)

The entire west coast, Alaska and Canada? Wow...that sounds pretty heavy. 


My local news source mentions the quake in Alaska, but seeing how we're almost at the other end of the globe, I can't fault them for not keeping up with the latest alerts.

In any case: be safe out there, everyone.




*pardon my ignorance, but...isn't the coast of Alaska part of the US West coast? 



Scarlet said:


> View attachment 111859​


Erm...shouldn't that guy in the sign be running AWAY from the giant wave rather than attempting to dive in?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Bottle water CHECK
> can/jar foods CHECK
> Electric torch CHECK
> Waterproof coat CHECK
> ...


Tickets for some train heading East... CHECK?

Oh wait, America, trains, oxymoron. /s
'tis a joke, take it as such, smiiile.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 23, 2018)

rsoe website has this information :
2 hours ago. ATWC January 23 2018 09:31 AM Tsunami Warning 175 miles SE of Kodiak City, Alaska 8.0 20 Tsunami not observed!
49 minutes ago.PTWC January 23 2018 11:10 AM *Tsunami Watch Cancellation* 367 km N of Chiniak,Alaska,United States 7.9 0 Tsunami not observed!

note sure how long it would take to reach the coast, nor if the warning is really canceled.
there were a lot of smaller earthquake in the same area (mag4-5), it's maybe still active but likely to decrease.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Tickets for some train heading East... CHECK?
> 
> Oh wait, America, trains, oxymoron. /s
> 'tis a joke, take it as such, smiiile.


Tickets are NOT an option: many people probably will stay near home and won't move to anywhere, plus it was announced that WC. COULD get tsunami, not 100%....


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jan 23, 2018)

hope nothing happens. good luck to everybody if it happens


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 23, 2018)

stay safe and please don’t die if this actually happens


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2018)

down here we were told it was 7.9
if a tsunami makes landfall I hope people are safe
and that someone with a decent phone gets a video
I've never seen one irl but all the videos I've seen are pretty low quality
stop abusing earth-chan guys, the more we hurt her the more she defends herself


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 23, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...shouldn't that guy in the sign be running AWAY from the giant wave rather than attempting to dive in?


I can't decide if he's trying to catch it and hold it aloft like Hercules or something, or is simply doing the Hokey Cokey underneath it like a boss...

Whatever the case, it thankfully sounds like the warning has been downgraded somewhat, but still, stay safe US & Canada friends...


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jan 23, 2018)

Eix said:


> down here we were told it was 7.9
> if a tsunami makes landfall I hope people are safe
> and that someone with a decent phone gets a video
> I've never seen one irl but all the videos I've seen are pretty low quality
> stop abusing earth-chan guys, the more we hurt her the more she defends herself


are you kidding me right now? people can die and you want a good quality video?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2018)

TheGreek Boy said:


> are you kidding me right now? people can die and you want a good quality video?


no
I said that I hope people are safe if one hits
but im also hoping that one of the people get even a short video
tsunamis are interesting disasters but I would never put the safety of another member of our suckish species below a video
if a tsunami hits and people get to safety there's not much they are able to do until it ends


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jan 23, 2018)

Good luck to those out west. Hopefully there won't be a tsunami


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

TheGreek Boy said:


> are you kidding me right now? people can die and you want a good quality video?


Well, at least one can end up dying with the good feeling they did a good take.
They might die, but their work will be there forever.

Well, that is if the smartphone survives, and if someone finds it... I hope it does survive...


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jan 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, at least one can end up dying with the good feeling they did a good take.
> They might die, but their work will be there forever.
> 
> Well, that is if the smartphone survives, and if someone finds it... I hope it does survive...


YOU ARE CRAZY!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, at least one can end up dying with the good feeling they did a good take.
> They might die, but their work will be there forever.
> 
> Well, that is if the smartphone survives, and if someone finds it... I hope it does survive...


its still not extremely likely to end in death
its a powerful disaster but if you get above it your pretty much safe


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

TheGreek Boy said:


> YOU ARE CRAZY!


Crazy like a bat!
(it's a joke, don't take it seriously, it seems it is all OK and there will not be any significant tsunami anyway)

(--- but still if that video liveleaks I will be watching it, I love the looks of strong natural phenomena ---) /s


----------



## Langin (Jan 23, 2018)

The Dutch news outlet nu.nl reports that the tsunami alarm has been taken back in the last 30 minutes. I still recommend to be cautious as you never know!

Source


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 23, 2018)

my country must be horrible but i'm glad we don't have natural disasters like that o_o
good luck for you guys :/


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> my country must be horrible but i'm glad we don't have natural disasters like that o_o
> good luck for you guys :/


True, it seems like the coasts towards the pacific ocean always get the worst part. Just look at Chile and their tsunamis.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope that they are getting out of here alive!! The future is not good for the Earth. We will have those varies of disasters no matter what. We have to deal with it


----------



## SANIC (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll make sure to keep safe. I'll bring my Sonic plushes with me today because they make me feel safe


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 23, 2018)

Take care, you guys.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Tickets for some train heading East... CHECK?
> 
> Oh wait, America, trains, oxymoron. /s
> 'tis a joke, take it as such, smiiile.


I got curious and looked up railroad business in america. I never knew it was so poor (for passengers at least). Makes you wonder why


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> I got curious and looked up railroad business in america. I never knew it was so poor (for passengers at least). Makes you wonder why


I think the reason might lie in the automobile industry, the creation of a massive interstate highway system, and (mostly) lobbyism from aircraft companies and domestic airlines... but who knows?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 23, 2018)

East coast for the win.
I hope all the people over there on the west coast stay safe.


----------



## worm28 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm about 300 miles inland from the coast, but the Willamette and Columbia rivers here will flood us like a motherfucker.


I live in Portland and thats my fear all that water coming from the columbia river will really screw us.


----------



## 330 (Jan 23, 2018)

Be safe everyone!


----------



## swabbo (Jan 23, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Bottle water CHECK
> can/jar foods CHECK
> Electric torch CHECK
> Waterproof coat CHECK
> ...



You're on a Gaming forum and you forgot a console to play on? smh


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 23, 2018)

Northeast hit with lots of rain, but classic Pennsylvania, it comes and goes within 2 hours or less. It rained hardcore just 30 minutes ago and now it's done, at least for now.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2018)

worm28 said:


> I live in Portland and thats my fear all that water coming from the columbia river will really screw us.


Vancouver WA here, nice to meet another GBATemper nearby!


----------



## leon315 (Jan 23, 2018)

swabbo said:


> You're on a Gaming forum and you forgot a console to play on? smh


Holy shit, u r a fucking genius! We forgot our portable consoles!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2018)

swabbo said:


> You're on a Gaming forum and you forgot a console to play on? smh



Some people just aren't true gamers ;p


----------



## gamer765 (Jan 23, 2018)

At least California will finally have water, thus ending the drought.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 23, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> *pardon my ignorance, but...isn't the coast of Alaska part of the US West coast?


It's not considered part of the mainland even though it technically is.  Basically, Alaska is a giant island with a land bridge connecting it to Canada.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2018)

gamer765 said:


> At least California will finally have water, thus ending the drought.


Droughts are fake, people are just too lazy to ship water from point A to point B.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> It's not considered part of the mainland even though it technically is.  Basically, Alaska is a giant island with a land bridge connecting it to Canada.


Oh...okay. Thanks for the anwser.


----------

